# bald patches -- presumed lice, what kind? DE or more?



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

We have been having CRAZY weather lately, going from 80 degrees to 40 degrees within the span of a couple days. So, since that crazy weather change happened, I noticed first one bald spot (on the bridge of the nose of one doe) and then another (different doe, near the nostril). I found one more this morning (on the top of the head, a third doe). The girls are definitely feeling itchy, and scratching themselves with their teeth... they're also eating more food than they usually do (but that could be due to the cold weather as well).

So, this morning, I went NUTS with the DE, dusted each doe individually (and rubbed it into the fur) and sprinkled it all around their shelter. Is there anything else I should be doing? Also, any idea what kind of lice these might be? I've had itchy girls before (and dusted then) but never these bald patches. The bald patches are greyish in color, hairless (of course ) and just look vaguely scabby. 

I'm praying it's just the weather change and the DE will fix everything up, but I did some research this morning and started reading all kinds of horror stories about anemic does... and these girls were all bred in the last month or two so I definitely don't want that happening!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could it possibly be ringworm?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Or could be mites.....I have been dealing with my goats having them.....not fun! With hair missing from the bridge of the nose sounds like mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pics?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think it looks like ringworm... but mites are a definite possibility, especially since I read that goats commonly contracts ear mites (and the scabs I've seen are all relatively close to the ear. and come to think of it, one of my goats had a scab ON her ear a week ago, but I assumed my LGD pup was just being naughty)....

Hmm. Why is it that these things always come up at such a convenient time (a couple days before Thanksgiving)? :hair: 

I will try and get pics to post.... but in the meantime, any recommendations for treatment of mites? I assume my DE dusting won't help too much with them, if they're living in the ear....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then it may be Sarcoptes mites(mange) ...treat them with whatever you can get for it... Ivomac Plus injected( do not give to pregnant Does).....
Or.. Ivomac pour on..... 
just make sure....whatever you use.... it says it treats.... Sarcoptes mites...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For the ears you can always squirt a few drops of VetRx


----------



## Hermitgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, sounds like you're going through exactly the same thing I'm fighting. I started out with a mites diagnosis,dusted with DE, did the Ivomec treatment, but it kept spreading. Switched over to a ringworm treatment and the spreading stopped. About 2 weeks later I am JUST starting to see signs of a little hair regrowth starting on their faces. 

I treated them by painting the spots with a product called Coppersept. I was also told that Chlorhexiderm (which I couldn't find here) does a great job. I'm emptying and bleaching the stalls twice a week as well. It's a very discouraging and long process, but I'm getting somewhere at last, I think.

By the way, I didn't think mine looked like ringworm either, but I think now that it's because the goat's hair is thick enough to mask the initial hair-in-the-center ring pattern until it's too late. I think the thick crusty gray dandruff scabs are the real indicator.

Best of luck!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I talked to the large animal vet yesterday, and her diagnosis (just over the phone, not in person) was... ringworm! It looks so different in goats than it does in cats, I had no idea. The vet said as long as they weren't rubbing themselves raw (resulting in oozy/angry skin), then chances are, it's not mites or lice. 

So... apparently I just wait this one out... she said that I could apply some anti-fungal meds but it's not necessary, really... glad to know I don't have some crazy mite infestation in my girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I suspected ...that is.... what it was .....



> she said that I could apply some anti-fungal meds but it's not necessary


 I have to say though... I don't agree with your vet ...on no treatment...... it is hard to comprehend.....


----------



## Hermitgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

In the vast amount of reading I've done about ringworm now, I've discovered that it WILL indeed run it's course. THAT SAID: When my first doe got it, it was weeks before I started treating her properly and she is missing large clumps of hair all over her body. The second doe started treatment a few days after the patches started showing up and she has far fewer bald spots. Also, as soon as I started the treatment, the spread of spots stopped on BOTH does.

Try a strong anti-fungal, or if you don't want to go that route Tea Tree oil also seems to be a good medication from what I've read. I just had a hard time finding it in significant quantities.

Also, scrub the scabbies off with an antifungal shampoo - those are the ringworm spores and the sooner those go away, apparently, the sooner the problem ends. Clean the stall frequently and bleach it to be sure that all the spores are removed.

Good luck!


----------

